# valve lash on Mahindra 41 hp tractor



## 1olRancher (2 mo ago)

I have a Mahindra 4110 tractor with the Daedong 4A200 diesel engine. Can anyone tell me the valve lash settings for this engine?

The tractor belonged to a friend who replaced the head gasket and lost interest.

Any help would be appreciated. I have tried to research this and seen settings such as .012 on intake and.020 on exhaust. Another listing said .006 on both.


----------



## 1olRancher (2 mo ago)

wow, I was sure someone in this vast band of members could provide an answer for that and possibly the torque value for the head bolts. This is a 4 cylinder diesel engine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look here at the selection of manuals.




__





Daedong Engine User Manuals Download | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com


----------



## 1olRancher (2 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Have a look here at the selection of manuals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could notfind valve ash but thank you for the reference!


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

My service manual covers a Kioti DK 35 with a Daedong 3A165D and a DK 40 with the Daedong 4A200B.
Valve lash for both engines are
.25mm intake. (0.0098 in)
.30 mm exhaust (0.0118 in)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

1olRancher said:


> I could notfind valve ash but thank you for the reference!


Page 28 of the manual listed under section #4, second manual entry called "Manual" You may want this for future reference.


----------

